# Les Raccordements du Metro, 1



## dsankt (Dec 29, 2009)

In addition to the many abandoned stations the system has what are known as Les Raccordements, or just raccords. As the name suggests they're linking tunnels, which span between lines to enable easy movement of trains from line to line. They seem to be mainly used for work trains traversing the system and for storing unused trains. Raccords are convenient for explorers, as like the trains, we could lay up there for a while and wait for the system to close, or simply avoid the busiest stations by working from line to line.













Almost all of the raccord tunnels are small, single track affairs with bits of litter scattered around or stacks of spare materials and components. In our experience passengers don't drive through these tunnels, consequently there is much less graffiti to see - the raccords simply aren't a target for the writers. Since so little traffic passes these tunnels they're treated like rest spots, after hectic and nail biting runs on live track. Raccords are where one can chill out and hear trains moving through the major tunnels, passing every few minutes in peak hours then further and further apart as the service winds down. It's worth noting not to get too comfortable though, lest a lumbering work train interrupt your nap.




_Running the live track down to a raccord we stopped in this alcove waiting for the passing double. Behind the camera position is a small tunnels, leading to a regular, unlocked manhole. Security ftw._








*Ligne 5*








We covered most of the raccords in the system but they're fairly repetitive and today security is increasing on these quiet little tunnels. As always one must ask, is anyone watching the cameras?


----------



## smileysal (Dec 29, 2009)

Im loving these tunnels, love how brightly lit they all are, totally different to our underground system. Excellent work mate, i love anything to do with any kind of railways. 

 Sal


----------



## dsankt (Jan 1, 2010)

Some parts of the metro look similar to the tube, with the large iron rings bolted together bu for the mos part they're very different beasts.


----------



## foz101 (Jan 1, 2010)

To save a load of replying on various threads, all the Metro stuff you've posted is great.


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 2, 2010)

impressive stuff dsankt


----------



## cozone (Jan 2, 2010)

Like the long exposures with trains coming through. 


dsankt said:


> As always one must ask, is anyone watching the cameras?


Nah, probably smoking a gauloise instead with their chaussures up on la table.


----------



## Radical Piotr (Jan 11, 2010)

Delicious set. Did you use a tri-pod for long exposures? Carrying bulky equipment around is something I am avoiding, trying to get my way with a monopod. Man, those images are sharp!


----------



## Derelicta (Jan 14, 2010)

Looovely, not dangerous?
The light is so beautiful!


----------



## el gringo (Jan 14, 2010)

I especially like that last shot, fantastic set.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent pictures as usual dsankt, great to see.
By the way, do you live on the metro system, alot of your reports are from there 




Radical Piotr said:


> Did you use a tri-pod for long exposures?



Either that, or he can hold a camera perfectly still for more than 5 seconds


----------



## dsankt (Jan 17, 2010)

Radical Piotr said:


> Delicious set. Did you use a tri-pod for long exposures? Carrying bulky equipment around is something I am avoiding, trying to get my way with a monopod. Man, those images are sharp!



If your exploration involves running, hiding or climbing your tripod should fit inside a backpack, anything else and it'll be encumbering, get caught on things and be generally in the way. Also downsize your equipment if you must (there are nice small primes, or small bridge cameras), or just get used to the weight and bulk and deal with it. Most of this was shot on a full size body, with decent sized tripod, one lens, which was all packed flat into a slim rucksack. Camera specific bags are the wrong shape generally. 



Derelicta said:


> Looovely, not dangerous?
> The light is so beautiful!



It's dangerous, but worth it.




Urban Mole said:


> Excellent pictures as usual dsankt, great to see.
> By the way, do you live on the metro system, alot of your reports are from there



For a while it was 2-3 times a week so there is plenty of content queued. More to come


----------

